# New Toy



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Went to a "WASHINGTON ARMS COLLECTORS," gun show today. Looking for a 9mm gun to just have fun with, Not to carry. I've got 2 carry guns. Was leaning towards the Beretta 92FS. There was 2 92FS. One black and one Inox. The black one was said to be new but showed wear. Looked to me like a slightly used gun with a new gun price. The Inox showed lots of wear and it also had a new gun price tag. At one small table, I found a Beretta 92 F with wood grips, at a very reasonable price. Close inspection showed 2 very small dings on the grips. Hard to see. There was also a very fine 1/8 inch long scratch in the blueing of the barrel. Can't feel the edges so it is just the blueing that is scratched and not the metal. Otherwise it looks new. Can't find any info on the 92F but I am happy with my find. Now to the range for some fun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats on your new purchase. I bought a 92G back in 1993 and it shoots like I bought it yesterday. The 92 series are fine pistols and reliability is second to none.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.

Information on Beretta 92F -

Beretta 92 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

